# Motorhome Fruitcakes needs you!



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just a quick plug to inform or remind you of the most anarchic and alternative motorhome forum on the internet! Motorhome Fruitcakes!  Its been going since 2013 but sadly is a shadow of its former self (like many forums now) but mainly because we lost poor old Roger (Prof20) earlier this year in June who sadly passed away. Many of you will remember him from this forum before he became the backbone of Motorhome Fruitcakes with his jokes, funny videos and gifs. 

Jan (who you know from this forum, Janhank) has been busy resurrecting a lot of his old threads (there are tens of thousands of them) so please drop in if you're an old member or have a browse and maybe sign up if you're a newbie. Politics has been banned from the main forum and a Monty Pythonesque Argument Clinic set up which is only accessible and readable by request.

Hope to see you there.

Recent threads





__





Recently Updated Threads | Motorhome Fruitcakes Forum


Visit our forum at: motorhomefruitcakes.freeforums.net




motorhomefruitcakes.freeforums.net





Home page





__





Home | Motorhome Fruitcakes Forum


Visit our forum at: motorhomefruitcakes.freeforums.net




motorhomefruitcakes.freeforums.net


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

WARNING

You must be broad minded, un shockable and don’t drink while operating a keyboard.
If you have these qualities give it a try.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear about Roger Baz.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes it was awful. A lovely bloke. We often would meet up over at Flamborough for a few beers as Roger and Fran had a static caravan just down the road at Filey. 

He has left us quite a legacy though. Most of the stuff Jan has been reposting I've never seen before.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Come back Alan, I am finding a lot of your witty answers on the old threads, I for one would love to see you back.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK Baz.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Just had a glance and won't be back.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I’ve just posted a totally inane comment, with zero value or interest.

Exactly the same as many I post on here, then, I hear you cry….


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I look in from time to time but don't subscribe.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I look in from time to time but don't subscribe.





erneboy said:


> Just had a glance and won't be back.


Oh dear, I wonder who you spotted.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not looked in for ages Jan, I was on it but found it a bit too childish even for me.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Not looked in for ages Jan, I was on it but found it a bit too childish even for me.


Sometimes, but not always, it´s just when the children don´t have a new toy to pull to bits they get a bit bored.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's all humour. And we all don't see the same jokes.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Really Ray, all humour. Tell me then how it became so heated that it had to be fenced off then please.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Fenced off Alan? Wadyameen?
Rogers comic videos and jokes were 90% of the posts.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I agree with Alan (need to stop doing that   ) I left because of the animosity I can go down the pub for that, and Roger (RIP) pretty much took over the forum, he refused to just have a couple of pages and just add stuff to them it's the reason he left facts, his stuff was really good too most of the time but he just did it wrong as far as I was concerned.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Can’t please al of the people all of the time. 
I am trying my very hardest to turn it into a fun forum again, it would have been nice to have a few more backers.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

When I have the time I browse but by then the topic has evolved.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There were a couple of FC members who were just too aggressive, I like a bit of fun and I take the wee out of anyone but they were just plain nasty, one came onto Owners I warned him and another member then banned them both, one is on WC but seems to be okay now dunno where tother went.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Dunno who yer talkin about. Never had a problem.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

one was banned from Fruitcakes soon after I joined he was also banned from owners, but don’t know who the second one you’re talking about is.


raynipper said:


> When I have the time I browse but by then the topic has evolved.
> 
> Ray.


evolved into what Ray?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Really Ray, all humour. Tell me then how it became so heated that it had to be fenced off then please.


It's not much different to the subs bar on here though Alan. In fact it's better as If you don't subscribe to the argument clinic which actually is a bit of a tongue in cheek nod to the monty python sketches you don't see them. It's not used that much now anyway.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

What was posted on another forum belongs on that forum. I read just a few posts on one thread and that was enough for me. My choice.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Each to their own and everyone has their own right to do what they want and post what they want, when they want.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I'm I intrigued now as all I'm seeing is a load of nonsense and jokes these past few days.

anyway it was just something Jan and I were discussing, it would have been nice to see a few old faces.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Penquin said:


> Each to their own and everyone has their own right to do what they want and post what they want, when they want.



It's important to recognise that there are limits. I found the comments I saw objectionable but the person who made them wasn't breaking any rules. Rather than stay and answer I came away to avoid that poster, for the second time.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Ah! Think I’ve gotcha Alan, if it is the person I’m thinking of not my favourite either, but he’s just one who likes to upset Apple carts now and then you have to ignore that as I have to at times. Read the jokey things and leave the controversial ones alone, there’s enough on this forum to quench your appetite 😁


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> I'm I intrigued now as all I'm seeing is a load of nonsense and jokes these past few days.
> 
> anyway it was just something Jan and I were discussing, it would have been nice to see a few old faces.


Who yer calling old ?

Come on, name names, spill the beans, or should that be has-beens ?

I resemble that comment !


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> I'm I intrigued now as all I'm seeing is a load of nonsense and jokes these past few days.
> 
> anyway it was just something Jan and I were discussing, it would have been nice to see a few old faces.


It´s early days yet, a lot of them might not be looking in over the weekend, some could be on holiday, a few could have left this forum or even be dead.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Fruitcakes was always going to be too rock n roll for most motorhomers Jan. 🤣


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Is it possible to post short videos direct from a PC on to Fruitcakes ?

Welcome Home Sean .......


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I left FC some weeks ago and told Barry why by e-mail.

I do not intend to go back..


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> I left FC some weeks ago and told Barry why by e-mail.
> 
> I do not intend to go back..


Why is that, the politics are avoidable, the Minge has been locked out, I´m working my fingers to the bone reviving Rogers posts from 2014 (at the moment) I bet there´s loads of them you have never seen. If someone gets on your pip then do as I do, tell them.


----------

